# Identify log - osage orange?



## IllinoisJim (Apr 2, 2010)

I got a couple logs dropped off that I planned to cut up for firewood. One is very hard and has a dark center. I split it and the wood is yellow/orange color and darkens up in a day or so when exposed. I think it smells a bit like mahogany but obviously not that. The one thing that throws me is that it is about 16" dia x 8 ft long and very straight. I have very limited experience with osage orange - what I have cut before wasn't this straight and clear. Any other possibilities? I can post pictures in a day or two. I cut it in 4' lengths before I realized I may have cut up a valuable log...


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 3, 2010)

Locust is straight, hard and yellow inside? Those pics will help, Joe.


----------



## Treecutr (Apr 3, 2010)

If the bark is real thick and narly, it's probably Locust.


----------



## TreeWizard (Apr 3, 2010)

It could also be Mulberry.


----------



## IllinoisJim (Apr 3, 2010)

*Log ID*

Here are some pics...

I had some before that I thought was black locust but this seems a lot harder to cut and split and the previous had more depth to the bark ridges. Maybe just variation from tree to tree or the previous wasn't what I thought. Pretty sure neither was mulberry - I did have some of that and am sure it was mulberry.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm leaning towards Osage, but would think the sawn wood and chips would be more yellow. The bark doesn't look coarse enough to be Black Locust - but there are always variations.


----------



## madman39 (Apr 3, 2010)

Its honey locust!


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 3, 2010)

Definetly not what we call hedge/osage orange or bo-dark. Too rough and deep of bark.


----------



## IllinoisJim (Apr 4, 2010)

*Log ID*

Thanks for the replies. I am thinking honeylocust is correct. Here is a picture of a fresh split and a fresh cross cut. The sun is directly on the end so it looks slightly lighter than it actually is.


----------



## tree md (Apr 4, 2010)

Just be glad that the logs are all you had to deal with. Honey Locust sucks!!!


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 5, 2010)

the osage orange i have cut open has been very bright bright almost fluorescent yellow inside when its fresh cut open, and very rarely are any peices even straight enough to make a peice of firewood out of, that is my experience with that stuff


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 5, 2010)

buzz sawyer said:


> The bark doesn't look coarse enough to be Black Locust - but there are always variations.



agreed.. the black locust ive been cutting a lot of lately has MUCH thicker gnarlier bark, very big "ribs" in the bark and wider spacing between them


----------



## fsfcks (Apr 6, 2010)

It is definitely not Osage Orange - wrong type of bark. Osage Orange bark is very distinctive, as is its hardness when you cut it!


----------



## climberjones (Jan 3, 2011)

*nope!*



IllinoisJim said:


> I got a couple logs dropped off that I planned to cut up for firewood. One is very hard and has a dark center. I split it and the wood is yellow/orange color and darkens up in a day or so when exposed. I think it smells a bit like mahogany but obviously not that. The one thing that throws me is that it is about 16" dia x 8 ft long and very straight. I have very limited experience with osage orange - what I have cut before wasn't this straight and clear. Any other possibilities? I can post pictures in a day or two. I cut it in 4' lengths before I realized I may have cut up a valuable log...


 Definitly not osage orange need more pics looks like the biggest persimmon ive ever seen but cant see it very good!


----------

